# School Tells 10-Year-Old Girl to Ask Dad About Erections, Ejaculation, State Legislator Alleges



## Theowl32 (Apr 9, 2022)

School Tells 10-Year-Old Girl to Ask Dad About Erections, Ejaculation, State Legislator Alleges

Published 2 days ago on April 7, 2022By Miami Standard News Staff











						AUSTRALIA: School Tells 10-Year-Old Girl to Ask Dad About Erections, Ejaculation, State Legislator Alleges
					

A state legislator in Australia has alleged that young girls are being told to ask their fathers about “erections and ejaculation” as homework. Bernie Finn, a member of the upper house of the Victorian state parliament in Australia, read out a letter from a constituent of his earlier this week...




					miamistandard.news
				




Oh don't worry folks. They are starting them at 5 or younger here and damn those transphobic anti pervert white American Christians.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> School Tells 10-Year-Old Girl to Ask Dad About Erections, Ejaculation, State Legislator Alleges
> 
> Published 2 days ago on April 7, 2022By Miami Standard News Staff
> 
> ...


Prove they are doing this in the USA.


----------



## miketx (Apr 9, 2022)

Whoever it is should be put down for being a pedophile.


----------



## 1srelluc (Apr 9, 2022)

I know it's "down under" but it's hard for me to believe such pedo freaks live among us all out in the open like they do in the US and with a national political party standing four-square behind them.....Sick fucks all.

Now I'm not condoning tossing them all off of tall buildings as some cultures do but I understand.....Problem solved, problem staying solved.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2022)

miketx said:


> Whoever it is should be put down for being a pedophile.


Yes, anatomy and human bodily functions are so pedophilic in character.


----------



## Ghost1776 (Apr 9, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> School Tells 10-Year-Old Girl to Ask Dad About Erections, Ejaculation, State Legislator Alleges
> 
> Published 2 days ago on April 7, 2022By Miami Standard News Staff
> 
> ...



These lefitist idiots won’t believe a thing until their kid stuffs the same thing righ tin their faces and when they do, do that Lucy’s mommy will say oh awesome honey lets get your a dildo now so we can teach you how to suck it.  And YES THEY ARE GETTING that VULGAR teaching your children you sleeping ass morons.
Oh and Lucy is only 6.
These people are sick in the head, and so are the rest of these loons who sit back laugh and do nothing, say nothing because their pea sized fkn brain can’t find reality yet.


----------



## j-mac (Apr 9, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Yes, anatomy and human bodily functions are so pedophilic in character.


You think it is appropriate for a 5 year old to learn about anatomy, and bodily functions?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Apr 9, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> I know it's "down under" but it's hard for me to believe such pedo freaks live among us all out in the open like they do in the US and with a national political party standing four-square behind them.....Sick fucks all.
> 
> Now I'm not condoning tossing them all off of tall buildings as some cultures do but I understand.....Problem solved, problem staying solved.


Their solution is solves it though


----------



## tyroneweaver (Apr 9, 2022)

During vietnam we referred to Australia as one big bed.


----------



## Paleman (Apr 9, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Prove they are doing this in the USA.


I suggest that you take your head out of your *ss. You know damn well that we here in the USA have teachers, that think they have the right and obligation to abuse young girls and boys with this type of sexual indoctrination. Your attempt to ignore it or defend it is just as sick.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2022)

Paleman said:


> I suggest that you take your head out of your *ss. You know damn well that we here in the USA have teachers, that think they have the right and obligation to abuse young girls and boys with this type of sexual indoctrination. Your attempt to ignore it or defend it is just as sick.


I have a child in the school system and yet nothing like this happens. I don't need your opinion to tell me what is going on.
I also noted your lack of any evidence of this occurring in US schools.


----------



## Theowl32 (Apr 9, 2022)

Ghost1776 said:


> These lefitist idiots won’t believe a thing until their kid stuffs the same thing righ tin their faces and when they do, do that Lucy’s mommy will say oh awesome honey lets get your a dildo now so we can teach you how to suck it.  And YES THEY ARE GETTING that VULGAR teaching your children you sleeping ass morons.
> Oh and Lucy is only 6.
> These people are sick in the head, and so are the rest of these loons who sit back laugh and do nothing, say nothing because their pea sized fkn brain can’t find reality yet.


Even when the kids do...sigh. Have you noticed how they aren't curious at all about the infamous list of people that visited epsteins Island and yet they all of a sudden virtue signal and scream because an ex GOP senate was busted with child porn. NOOOOW all of a sudden they CAAAARE SOOOO MUCH.

Such deranged scum and when their kids do come up and do that, they will check with their overlords in the mass media and entertainment industry to see how they are SUPPOSED TO THINK and like everything else, they will yell and scream hypocritically and accordingly.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Even when the kids do...sigh. Have you noticed how they aren't curious at all about the infamous list of people that visited epsteins Island and yet they all of a sudden virtue signal and scream because an ex GOP senate was busted with child porn. NOOOOW all of a sudden they CAAAARE SOOOO MUCH.
> 
> Such deranged scum and when their kids do come up and do that, they will check with their overlords in the mass media and entertainment industry to see how they are SUPPOSED TO THINK and like everything else, they will yell and scream hypocritically and accordingly.


You never mention religious organizations which have a problem also.


----------



## AMart (Apr 9, 2022)

The teacher that gave out that "assignment" should be arrested. I know it is down under but this is disgusting.


----------



## Ghost1776 (Apr 9, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Even when the kids do...sigh. Have you noticed how they aren't curious at all about the infamous list of people that visited epsteins Island and yet they all of a sudden virtue signal and scream because an ex GOP senate was busted with child porn. NOOOOW all of a sudden they CAAAARE SOOOO MUCH.
> 
> Such deranged scum and when their kids do come up and do that, they will check with their overlords in the mass media and entertainment industry to see how they are SUPPOSED TO THINK and like everything else, they will yell and scream hypocritically and accordingly.



BINGO! And as i’m sure you know the worse is yet to come. My lord people are going to beg for Communism,
We are entring situations none of us have ever witnessed before. These assholes who are laughing have no idea and it’s so funny to watch these dumb asses say what they do.

As the elites lie to them and use Climate change to scare the hell out of them and these fkn morons believe it all. Now grant you we do have technology that does control an awful lot , an awful  lot of which these low intelligence dumbasses can’t seem to understand the new world order doesn’t give a dam how much you kiss their ass your going to obey just like in China.  They will be China’s bitch and it’s easy.  
Anything electronic will be traceable and can be controlled these stupid asses don’t get that either.

This is all about control including taking your children. PINK FLOYD  teachers leave those kids alone. 

The above statement includes your topic it’s too bad these ppl can’t figure out each topic is all connected to our nation standing or falling.


----------



## Ghost1776 (Apr 9, 2022)

Ghost1776 said:


> BINGO! And as i’m sure you know the worse is yet to come. My lord people are going to beg for Communism,
> We are entring situations none of us have ever witnessed before. These assholes who are laughing have no idea and it’s so funny to watch these dumb asses say what they do.
> 
> As the elites lie to them and use Climate change to scare the hell out of them and these fkn morons believe it all. Now grant you we do have technology that does control an awful lot , an awful  lot of which these low intelligence dumbasses can’t seem to understand the new world order doesn’t give a dam how much you kiss their ass your going to obey just like in China.  They will be China’s bitch and it’s easy.
> ...


And this SOB is helping to move it faster—-









						REPORT: George Soros Is Funding Over A Dozen Democrats Running In 2022
					

The far left billionaire George Soros is reportedly funding multiple Democrat candidates who are running for office this year. This is especially important for voters to be aware of this year. In recent elections, multiple district attorneys were elected with help from Soros and it has had an...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## DukeU (Apr 9, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> You never mention religious organizations which have a problem also.



There are problems with this all across the board, in every occupation and situation.

But, there is only one side who defends and deflects...........Why?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2022)

DukeU said:


> There are problems with this all across the board, in every occupation and situation.
> 
> But, there is only one side who defends and deflects...........Why?


Those that are caught are prosecuted by both sides. The only exception is the Catholic Church.


----------



## Theowl32 (Apr 9, 2022)

Ghost1776 said:


> BINGO! And as i’m sure you know the worse is yet to come. My lord people are going to beg for Communism,
> We are entring situations none of us have ever witnessed before. These assholes who are laughing have no idea and it’s so funny to watch these dumb asses say what they do.
> 
> As the elites lie to them and use Climate change to scare the hell out of them and these fkn morons believe it all. Now grant you we do have technology that does control an awful lot , an awful  lot of which these low intelligence dumbasses can’t seem to understand the new world order doesn’t give a dam how much you kiss their ass your going to obey just like in China.  They will be China’s bitch and it’s easy.
> ...


I use to laugh but not so much anymore. I think the answer is to flee. Where to? Have no idea.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 9, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Those that are caught are prosecuted by both sides. *The only exception is the Catholic Church*.



Do you have any evidence of that?


----------



## Ghost1776 (Apr 9, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> I use to laugh but not so much anymore. I think the answer is to flee. Where to? Have no idea.



There is no where to go, the globe is entering the new world order. If you flee to a na tion that isn’t yours , you’d be the first one they could careless about. Russia has been trying to become the new America that’s why this severe attack upon them is happening most of it.  These globalist do not want “ freedom” “rights” nor “ liberty”…They attack Russia over it, We are going under for it, and Europe. Look at Australia they went total martial law putting people into prison camps better known as quarantine to the dumbasses. ………….
Oh yeah we have to keep an eye out for Soros Jr. that pos has been trained to be the next destroyer of the globe. 
These people are fkg nuts.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Do you have any evidence of that?


Yes, are you saying you have never heard of it occurring?


----------



## BackAgain (Apr 9, 2022)

I am wondering if the Aussie teacher was more of a voyeur, wishing to hear all about the boners of the daddy’s of those female students?


----------



## DukeU (Apr 9, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Yes, are you saying you have never heard of it ocurring?



No.

As I stated, it happens in ALL situations.

The only people I see defending it and saying it doesn't occur, are on the left.......Democrats.


----------



## Ghost1776 (Apr 9, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> School Tells 10-Year-Old Girl to Ask Dad About Erections, Ejaculation, State Legislator Alleges
> 
> Published 2 days ago on April 7, 2022By Miami Standard News Staff
> 
> ...



Look at how pathetic these mask wearing idiots are! All of this is coming here including the symbolized slave mark “ the mask” . They want to see what ppl will obey to the mask was one of them. 

The selfish never stop to think , if I don’t support some things that I too might not like then I too may lose a right. First they came for the Jews and I did nothing scenario………….


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 9, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> School Tells 10-Year-Old Girl to Ask Dad About Erections, Ejaculation, State Legislator Alleges
> 
> Published 2 days ago on April 7, 2022By Miami Standard News Staff
> 
> ...


So that politician claimed his constituent told him that was happening. No attempt to verify it actually happened, but a pearl clutching rant.  You don't think we are the only country with crazy right wing conspiracy theorist politicians making unfounded accusations, do you? Remember all the claims that the MMR vaccine caused autism, even before all the absurd Covid claims? Verify it actually happened before setting your hair on fire.


----------



## Paleman (Apr 9, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> I have a child in the school system and yet nothing like this happens. I don't need your opinion to tell me what is going on.
> I also noted your lack of any evidence of this occurring in US schools.


I am not going to spend a lot of time trying to educate someone that refuses to accept reality. Rhttps://www.foxnews.com/politics/new-jersey-second-graders-learn-gender-identity-alarming-parentsead this----


----------



## Paleman (Apr 9, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> I have a child in the school system and yet nothing like this happens. I don't need your opinion to tell me what is going on.
> I also noted your lack of any evidence of this occurring in US schools.


Just one more for yhttps://www.shorenewsnetwork.com/2022/03/09/activists-to-host-sex-ed-camp-for-children-teaching-that-gender-is-a-spectrum-include-condom-demonstration/ou to ignore.---


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 9, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Prove they are doing this in the USA.


Prove that anyone on this thread said it has happened in the US - yet


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2022)

Paleman said:


> I am not going to spend a lot of time trying to educate someone that refuses to accept reality. Rhttps://www.foxnews.com/politics/new-jersey-second-graders-learn-gender-identity-alarming-parentsead this----


This is not an active class it is a proposed class.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2022)

DukeU said:


> No.
> 
> As I stated, it happens in ALL situations.
> 
> The only people I see defending it and saying it doesn't occur, are on the left.......Democrats.


I have not met anyone on either side that claims it doesn't happen.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Prove that anyone on this thread said it has happened in the US - yet


try post 28 unless you go blind.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 9, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> School Tells 10-Year-Old Girl to Ask Dad About Erections, Ejaculation, State Legislator Alleges
> 
> Published 2 days ago on April 7, 2022By Miami Standard News Staff
> 
> ...


The best response to that is an investigation of the teacher who sent the girl home with that paper

but that is only the starting point that will surely lead to the administrators of that school

libs hate to see their names and faces attached to the filthy things they do in the public schools


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 9, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> try post 28 unless you go blind.


What the public school perverts do on America is pretty bad

But until you jumped in the topic was about a specific event in Australia only


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> What the public school perverts do on America is pretty bad
> 
> But until you jumped in the topic was about a specific event in Australia only


The OP is not a specific declaration of anything but a hodgepodge of political ranting.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 9, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> The best response to that is an investigation of the teacher who sent the girl home with that paper
> 
> but that is only the starting point that will surely lead to the administrators of that school
> 
> libs hate to see their names and faces attached to the filthy things they do in the public schools


It's best to find out if it actually happened, or if the situation is being misrepresented in some way.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 9, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> I have not met anyone on either side that claims it doesn't happen.



I have not met anyone either, but I have read and seen many say it.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 9, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> The OP is not a specific declaration of anything but a hodgepodge of political ranting.


I concede your point


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 9, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> It's best to find out if it actually happened, or if the situation is being misrepresented in some way.


Isnt that what I just said?

if it turns out that the little girl, her father, or the Aussie legislator are lying then the investigation wont go very far


----------



## Theowl32 (Apr 9, 2022)

Paleman said:


> I am not going to spend a lot of time trying to educate someone that refuses to accept reality. Rhttps://www.foxnews.com/politics/new-jersey-second-graders-learn-gender-identity-alarming-parentsead this----


Yes, why I ignore most. Like tossing pearls before swine or communicating with demons.


----------



## Theowl32 (Apr 9, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I concede your point


What you cannot tell however is his outrage over it if it was true. In fact there is nothing in our society that indicates that it is absurd and not true. 

Just so we are clear. This is what is being normalized here, there and everywhere.


Paraded and propped as some hero and is a cross dressing boy that does striptease dances from time he was 7 at gay bars. 

That is daytime television normalizing abomination and all to loud applause of Moonglow types.

He has no point other than he is a subject to his globalist overlords, period.


----------



## Paleman (Apr 9, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> This is not an active class it is a proposed class.


You just waste our time with the unrelenting denial and defections. IT IS WHAT THE LEFT WANTS and they won't stop until they get it. November can't come soon enough.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 9, 2022)

Theowl32 said:


> Just so we are clear. This is what is being normalized here, there and everywhere.


I agree 100%


----------



## miketx (Apr 9, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Their solution is solves it though
> 
> View attachment 628156


Damn good meme!


----------



## bambu. (Apr 14, 2022)

Ah yes, HIV-AIDS, genital warts, and the myriad of other sexually transmitted diseases.
Menstruation, intercourse, pregnancy, contraception...etc.
Girls and boys need to know, before they reach puberty....IMO.
That means starting at age 10, or age 5...guided by their parents in a casual and truthful manner.
No-idea parents?  Guess schools feel responsible.
Mothers would be better for 10 yr old girls to go home and ask.
Don't schools have sex-ed classes?


----------



## bambu. (Apr 14, 2022)

The alternative is, having young people knowing nothing and ruining their lives thru ignorance.
Back in the day, in mrs bambu's workplace, a young pregnant married woman of shall we say, a multicultural background, was being mocked because she thought her baby was going to enter the world thru her navel.
Yes, women mocking women, so much for sisterhood.
Mrs bambu, ever the champion of the bullied, mocked, oppressed, and ostracised...had the girl go with her to the ladies room, where she explained things to her and informed her where she should phone/attend for confidential help.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Apr 14, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I am wondering if the Aussie teacher was more of a voyeur, wishing to hear all about the boners of the daddy’s of those female students?


Of course he was, and not just a voyeur.  I don’t know if there is a name for it, but there are certain people who get a kick out of talking sexually to a person who isn’t in a position to say, “stop, that makes me uncomfortable.”  I see it a lot when playing poker, some Old Man Coffee will crack sexual jokes to the game girls, knowing that they are there for tips only, and can’t afford to object.  These teachers are the same, only their power over the student is the adult-educator/child-student dynamic.

This whole idea of educators saying to each other “let’s teach ‘our kids’ about having sex when you’re trans while they are still young enough not to have been brainwashed by their parents,” is a great excuse for such people to engage children in sex talk that they would be arrested for in any other setting but the classroom.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Apr 14, 2022)

bambu. said:


> The alternative is, having young people knowing nothing and ruining their lives thru ignorance.
> Back in the day, in mrs bambu's workplace, a young pregnant married woman of shall we say, a multicultural background, was being mocked because she thought her baby was going to enter the world thru her navel.
> Yes, women mocking women, so much for sisterhood.
> Mrs bambu, ever the champion of the bullied, mocked, oppressed, and ostracised...had the girl go with her to the ladies room, where she explained things to her and informed her where she should phone/attend for confidential help.


The alternative to allowing our children to be brainwashed by the trans movement is them knowing nothing and having their lives ruined by ignorance?  I can think of several other alternatives.  

I’m not a prude or a religious fanatic.  I believe that public schools should teach sex education, and that it should be very frank.  I believe most parents do.  Teaching sex education guided by the queer agenda instead of providing information that students need and will need, would not be accepted by most parents.  Nor do they want their children taught about sexuality starting in pre-K.  Not by schools, anyway.

This doesn’t happen in small towns where the parents are actively involved in school board elections.  It is the big cities whose school board elections are controlled by the funding of teachers unions where we get whole school boards with anti-parent agendas.  Unfortunately, that anti-parent, pro-radical agenda becomes the norm when adopted by large city school systems, and it becomes the doctrine of professional organizations for educators.  

Now, when parents speak up about their children being harmed, they are subject to federal investigation with a new threat tag pinned to their name that will never come off.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 14, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Yes, anatomy and human bodily functions are so pedophilic in character.



So, you're perfectly fine with a young girl being told to ask her Daddy about his erections and his ejaculations?

I'm not sure exactly what the fuck is wrong with you, but it's no small thing. Anyone who has no problem with that is a fuckin' pervert who needs to be dropped...


----------



## bambu. (Apr 14, 2022)

tyroneweaver said:


> During vietnam we referred to Australia as one big bed.


"Consenting adults" is one thing ["women are entitled to have a sex-life"]...this abuse of children is quite another.
My guess is that 'abuse' is one thing more than one person is calling it.


----------



## bambu. (Apr 14, 2022)

It should be noted that this article is about a school/education dept/policy/govt located only in *Victoria state* Australia.
Victoria is a leftist state. 
If they tried this "10 yr old girl Go home and ask your daddy about...all that has been detailed" on in NSW [New South Wales] state...there'd be a *riot*...the anger so white-hot from the public that heads would roll in the halls of power and education.

In Australia today, and in most of the West seems to me, any father confronted with this type of thing brought home from school by his child, should look at it, read what the child has presented him with.
Having read and understood exactly what it is, should say to his child [alarm bells and sirens having gone off in his head]..."Go and watch tv for a while, dear, I have some things to do in the [home]office".
*He should immediately go into the office and ring his lawyer, taking the homework documents with him.*
He should start a diary note in a special diary or book...detailing all that has happened since his child came home from school. Keeping all the homework documents in his safe.
It's important he says nothing about the homework to his child before seeking legal advice.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 19, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> So, you're perfectly fine with a young girl being told to ask her Daddy about his erections and his ejaculations?
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what the fuck is wrong with you, but it's no small thing. Anyone who has no problem with that is a fuckin' pervert who needs to be dropped...


As  the war against childhood gets sicker and sicker out there, these mindless creatures just keep going along with it for no other reason than they think they should.


----------



## DudleySmith (Apr 20, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> ou never mention religious organizations which have a problem also.



*80-90% faggots preying on kids, same as with the Catholic Church; that's how 'Don't Ask, Don't Tell' played out for them. Your faggot buddies need to be kept away from kids, period.


----------

